# How to remove loctite?



## TeX (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi,

I´ve boiled my Q-III to open it - worked out fine.
But now there are these remainders of the loctite.

How do I get rid of it??

Tks

TeX


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 2, 2005)

Have you already tried a wire brush (brass)? How big and how much loctite are we talking about? Would beadblasting work?

JM-99


----------



## TeX (Oct 2, 2005)

Uhm, wire brush? Don´t wanna get rid of the black colour.

It´s not much loctite - IMO. No problem to get the head back on right now.
Thought there might be some chemicals that would do the job.

Tex


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 2, 2005)

TeX said:


> Uhm, wire brush? Don´t wanna get rid of the black colour.
> 
> It´s not much loctite - IMO. No problem to get the head back on right now.
> Thought there might be some chemicals that would do the job.
> ...



Well...I know "greased lightning" will eat the living daylights out of annodizing, so don't use that! 

I cannot think of anything that would get the loctite, but not harm the annodizing...(didn't know the threaded parts were annodized...)

Denatured alcohol maybe? Acetone?

JM-99


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 2, 2005)

TeX said:


> Hi,
> 
> I´ve boiled my Q-III to open it - worked out fine.
> But now there are these remainders of the loctite.
> ...


Heat.


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 2, 2005)

Just scrape it off. Use a broken piece of clear plastic, or even a wood scraper if you are worried about scratching something. For SF heads, I remove residual sealant (doesn't appear to be a LocTite thread locking compound) with a dental pick. The "HA" is harder than the dental pick and doesn't scratch.

Larry


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 2, 2005)

I think that Acetone (main ingredient in nail polish remover) will work.


----------



## greenLED (Oct 3, 2005)

I've used a dissection pin to scrape off remant loc-tite. You might scratch the ano with a wire brush, but not a lot, and the threads will be covered when you reassemble the light.


----------



## Vee3 (Oct 4, 2005)

Methylene Chloride, of course. Any schoolboy knows that!

Seriously though, If you don't happen to have any MC under the kitchen sink, I've found MEK and a toothpick works fairly well...


----------



## Cuba (Oct 4, 2005)

Try lacquer thinner too, that will remove just about anything.


----------



## Malpaso (Oct 4, 2005)

Heat seems to be the answer

http://www.loctiteproducts.com/questions.asp?answerme=125


----------



## nighthawk (Oct 13, 2005)

try to warm it up using a hairdryer.


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 13, 2005)

I use isopropyl alcohol. A drop and let it soak, use an old toothbrush to loosen it up.


----------

